# im done almost



## itowbig (Dec 28, 2009)

well i got a running engine i built brians double scale beam and i must say i did all right. its not pretty but it does work 
im getting better. my silver soldering is not good but it does run. its pretty to me











so any who im getting better and thought i would show u all what ive been doing. and maybe get some other new guys "n" gals to show theres no matter how bad it looks they all look good to me and im happy and a clam that ive got as far as i have 
thanks for looking and A big thanks to Brian for the double scale plans thank u  (i think it was Brian)


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 28, 2009)

Itowbig,
Nice going. Congratulations on your running engine. :bow: It looks good to me. Thanks for sharing your work. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Metal Butcher (Dec 28, 2009)

Congratulations on your successful build, it looks great! :bow:

I bet its a good feeling to see it run! 

With each build the knowledge and experience you acquire makes the next one that much easier.

I look forward to seeing your next project.

-MB


----------



## mklotz (Dec 28, 2009)

Where's the video? It isn't real until we see the video.


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks good to me !!! Any chance of posting a video of it running? Thanks for sharing it with the group.

BIll


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks great! Congratulations.
I'd love to see a vid too.


----------



## black85vette (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice work. You can always go back and bling it up.


----------



## Maryak (Dec 28, 2009)

Way to go Sid. :bow: :bow:

We want a video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## seagar (Dec 28, 2009)

Good work Sid :bow: :bow: :bow: I am slowly building my version of that engine and hope it work. 
I will try to post a video if it works when it is finished.

Ian(seagar)
Coffs Harbour,
Australia.


----------



## ozzie46 (Dec 28, 2009)

Way to go Sid. Thm: Thm: Thm: Whats next?

 Ron


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 28, 2009)

Great stuff, Sid. Thanks for posting the pictures. You now have joined the ranks of model engine builders all over the world who have built this from my plans. No kidding---I get emails from Australia, Indonesia, South America, the United Kingdom, even South Africa and South America from people who have built this engine.---Brian


----------



## itowbig (Dec 29, 2009)

ok maybe if i did this right there should be a video. flywheel is a bit of a wooble but it still needs work im missing a few things.
so here ya go guys (ya ya my video taking is not the greatest)
as too whats next im going to try a tiny little dual wobler ive already broken two tiny drill bits


----------



## rake60 (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice work Sid. Thm:

Rick


----------



## JimN (Dec 30, 2009)

Well I think it looks great Tow. Don't change it, I have the first engine I built, I call it the ugly duckling but it runs and so I know how you feel. Time to do a happy dance.

I was talking of taking it all apart and redoing somethings now that I am slowly getting somewhat better at this, my wife said not to,,hold it as an example of how much progress I have learned.

Anyway its nice and love the beam engines.

JimN


----------

